# 1967 Gibson Deluxe - Nova Scotia- $3500



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

1976 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe on Kijiji 1976 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Dyslexia much? lol


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not much of a description for the $$ .


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol, 1967.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Pretty sure it’s a member here( may even have an Ibanez listed 😎)


----------



## 600Volt (Jan 25, 2016)

Vally said:


> Pretty sure it’s a member here( may even have an Ibanez listed 😎)


Yep, good guy!


----------



## studio66 (Oct 16, 2009)

He is a member and a great guy….not sure how much more description you’d want….tells me what I’d need to know to inquire further…
Any deeper inquiries would be in a one on one message.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It’s the date in the title of the thread that’s funny.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

studio66 said:


> He is a member and a great guy….


Was not aware, no affiliation with me. Just thought some Gibson players may have interest



1SweetRide said:


> It’s the date in the title of the thread that’s funny.


Don’t get why the date is funny but glad you had a laugh.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Shaqrad said:


> Was not aware, no affiliation with me. Just thought some Gibson players may have interest
> 
> 
> Don’t get why the date is funny but glad you had a laugh.


Because it says 1967 not 1976.

*1967 Gibson Deluxe - Nova Scotia- $3500*


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

1SweetRide said:


> Because it says 1967 not 1976.


Okay okay, now I’m laughing. Didn’t even notice that. And yes looking back on the thread I do suffer from a little dyslexia.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Shaqrad said:


> Okay okay, now I’m laughing. Didn’t even notice that. And yes looking back on the thread I do suffer from a little dyslexia.


I know huh, sometimes I'll read something four or five times before I realize I've written something I didn't mean to write.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Ad is gone. If anyone knows the seller I'd be interested if still available.


----------



## 600Volt (Jan 25, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Ad is gone. If anyone knows the seller I'd be interested if still available.


Hey I’ll let him know to get in touch with you.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

600Volt said:


> Hey I’ll let him know to get in touch with you.


That worked - thanks!

I must be living right - coincidentally this guitar (not the same one) has been in my Reverb watch list for a bit.


----------

